# Inspiring Musicians



## Michael Ferris

I have just recently created a website to inspire guitarists and musicians alike. I have no doubt that it will. There are recordings, interesting reading written to inspire, a blog on composers and more.http://www.ferrisguitar.com I hope you like it.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Yes, I like it!
I'm mulling over the phrase, "...guitarists and musicians alike." 
Hmmm.


----------



## Matt

Good effort, a truly inspiring story and site to match. In my opinion, you have achieved your goal.

-Matt


----------



## artisan

Really nice site! Unfortunately, I don't play the guitar often anymore. Looking at that site kinda made me want to get back into it again. Keep it up!


----------



## MJTTOMB

Perhaps you need a quote from Bach to help?

I know he was credited for stating "What I have achieved by industry and practice, anyone with tolerable natural ability can also achieve."

Meh, it's a nice little phrase I throw around to my fans a lot, in hopes of giving them willpower to get started writing.


----------



## peterpoesantos

Michael Ferris said:


> I have just recently created a website to inspire guitarists and musicians alike. I have no doubt that it will. There are recordings, interesting reading written to inspire, a blog on composers and more.http://www.ferrisguitar.com I hope you like it.


thanks a lot for this. your story is inspiring as well.


----------

